# Spring Pole Pics - Heavy!



## Carriana

The construction and the finished product:

























And the results:

Old Timer Brutus tried it out first

















Then Loki gave it a shot:
He wasn't sure what to do at first









































Then he started to get the hang of it


----------



## OldFortKennels

Great JOB!!! Looks like its game one!


----------



## Sadie

Job well done C loki and brutus are gonna love playing with that ... Great Pictures Loki is looking good


----------



## Sydney

awesome!! Looks like fun...

I have been thinking about relocating mine...but then I start thinking about how much work that will be, and I change my mind~LOL!


----------



## MetalGirl30

Looks like you started something now...lol!!!
Loki looks like he really likes that.
I like how you made it...good job!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Looks good Dogs seem to be enjoying it alot lol !


----------



## NesOne

Great action shots, and it looks like your boy really enjoys it. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carriana

Thanks - as much as I would love to take all the credit I have to give it where due:

Sydney for troubleshooting her original design gave us a good idea of how we wanted to make it, and my husband did most of the constructing, I just helped. 

These are just the first attempt pics, Loki is already getting much better at it. I will have to get a vid of it one of these days. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bleu Clair

Very nice, it looks good! I love your fence too (I want a privacy fence so bad, lol).


----------



## BAZIRK

that is a perfectly designed con-traption lucky dogs alright


----------



## matias_pit

very good pics, your boys looks great, nice work!!!


----------



## Rock Pit

Thank you Carriana for this post. I seen an un detailed pic of your spring pole in another post and was meaning to send you a PM about a full picture of it because I liked it so much. I'm thinking about making one of these for my guy this summer and I really like your design. :]


----------



## Carriana

Rock Pit said:


> Thank you Carriana for this post. I seen an un detailed pic of your spring pole in another post and was meaning to send you a PM about a full picture of it because I liked it so much. I'm thinking about making one of these for my guy this summer and I really like your design. :]


Thanks  my dogs really enjoy it and it's held up well the last five years. I'm sure your dog will thank you for it!


----------



## Katey

I know this is an old thread, but I have a question... Carriana how did you put the beams in the ground? Concrete or just the same dirt that came out of the hole?

Also what sort of spring is that?


----------



## Carriana

Katey said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I have a question... Carriana how did you put the beams in the ground? Concrete or just the same dirt that came out of the hole?
> 
> Also what sort of spring is that?


We used concrete. I'll have to check with my husband but I believe it was about 3-4 bags per post. Essentially they were treated the same as a fence post, buried between 1-2 feet deep for added stability. The spring is a garage door spring purchased from Lowe's. We've had this setup for about 5 years now and it's still holding up. We've replaced the spring once I believe due to rusting.

Here is a recent photo with some upgrades we've made to allow the dogs to use the spring pole in all weather situations without it turning into a mud bath:


----------



## Katey

That looks really fantastic. It looked pretty straight forward too. Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

